# 20 gallon long



## teddyray2 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey all,

I just got a 20 gallon long (which I have always wanted!) at petsmarts $1 a gallon sale. I have been collecting the stuff I need to do a planted tank. I have so far the stuff to make my MTS and a black sand cap. So I still have a bunch to buy. When I get it all I will start my first tank journal.
My question is: Can Bolivian Rams and Juliochromis (sp.) exist together? They are the fish I am most in love with and I would love them in my high tech planted tank! Any advice would be appreciated.

thanks
Teddy


----------



## teddyray2 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Will they be ok?*

Hey all,

I just got a 20 gallon long (which I have always wanted!) at petsmarts $1 a gallon sale. I have been collecting the stuff I need to do a planted tank. I have so far the stuff to make my MTS and a black sand cap. So I still have a bunch to buy. When I get it all I will start my first tank journal.
My question is: Can Bolivian Rams and Juliochromis (sp.) exist together? They are the fish I am most in love with and I would love them in my high tech planted tank! Any advice would be appreciated.

thanks
Teddy


----------



## junebug (Aug 5, 2013)

Rams do better in a larger tank. I'm not sure about juliochromis, never kept them and I haven't researched them much. Generally cichlids (especially the more aggressive ones) do better in species tanks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have merged your duplicate threads.

To answer your question, no. The rams are South American fish which prefer soft, acid water. Julidochromis come from Lake Tanganyika and like hard, alkaline water. They are also much more aggressive than rams.

Pick which of the two you want to keep, then research required water chemistry and what species might be good companions. I suggest Seriously Fish http://www.seriouslyfish.com/ as a very good fish reference site.


----------



## teddyray2 (Oct 27, 2013)

OK, I guess I will set-up 2 tanks cause I like them both. Thanks for the info everyone.


----------

